# finding old posts



## swilli (Jul 17, 2008)

I am trying to find an old thread about buying foreclosure timeshare properties in San Bernardino County.  I think the thread must be from at least 2 or 3 years ago, maybe older.  Is there a way I can access something that old or are they gone forever?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 17, 2008)

When looking for an old post or thread, use the "Search" function located on the above blue bar. If you want to narrow your search (e.g., to a single forum or for posts by a single individual), click on "Advanced Search". 

I searched for *Bernardino* and found 23 threads, including this one that dates from early 2006, which might be what you are seeking. Some threads from late 2005 and into early 2006 were purged, back when the external hosting service for the BBS was not as robust as what TUG now uses.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Oldies & Goodies.*

Dredging up old entries & keeping those going is lots more fun than starting up a bunch of new discussion topics. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

